# Henry Watch



## kirpuss (May 16, 2016)

Hi!

Any comments about this pocket watch: https://goo.gl/photos/TKuofvBMESjCfBwP6 I would be grateful if someone would give me at least approximate value of it. Also does it have some antique value?


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I think you will find most members don't like to give valuations but perhaps you could check ebay for similar watches :yes:


----------



## kirpuss (May 16, 2016)

I would if I knew what to look for  I dont even have a clu if its gold or just gold plated, what all these medals means on the backplate... so any information would help!

This one seems to be smthn alike, just in working condition. http://chrono24.ua/catalog/item/3612-Watch.html


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay I think I have found the maker courtesy of www.mikrolisk.de which give the following details:

Make of watch Maker Location



*Henry Watch*



Henri Levy

Uhrwerke, Gehäuse, Zifferblätter; Biel, Schweiz; registriert am 18.5.1908


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

It looks like the case might be 14ct gold, which suggests American...early 20th century?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

The medals on the inner lid are for the awards that it won and it appears that the last one was at Thoune in 1899 - a good nine years before the trademark was registered.


----------



## kirpuss (May 16, 2016)

Ther is also info that this trademark could be registered in 1894!



*Henry *(im Kreis)










Henri Levy

Uhrwerke, Gehäuse, Zifferblätter; Biel, Schweiz; registriert am 20.6.1894


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

lovely watch, i`d be proud to wear it , if its gold gold value alone should be worth a few hundread.


----------



## Mark1949 (Dec 7, 2020)

239 / 5000

May I have more information about Henry Levy? I have a family watch from my grandfather of this company from the times of Tsarist Russia. I would like to know more about this watch. I am also asking for info on prv. [email protected]


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Mark1949 said:


> 239 / 5000
> 
> May I have more information about Henry Levy? I have a family watch from my grandfather of this company from the times of Tsarist Russia. I would like to know more about this watch. I am also asking for info on prv. [email protected]


 I don't think much is known. There's an entry in the Swiss commercial records...

"1893. March 24th. Henri Lévy from Besançon, a watch manufacturer in Biel, owns the company Henri Lévy in Biel. Nature of the business: watchmaking. Centralstrasse."

I've found several people called Henri Levy in various family trees, born in Besancon, but can't place any of them in Biel/Bienne in the 1890s.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for trawling for information about this "Henry" pocket watch. When I started looking at your query, @kirpuss, I thought that it must be about the modern Henry watch brand rather than a period antique pocket watch.

It has to be said that the giving of specific watch valuations is not encouraged here on the Forum for what I feel are obvious reasons, but members are always free to provide historical information and brand history for any watch that is usefully described and illustrated. Indeed, the more research the better when it comes to Forum posts, and we are lucky to have some real experts on this Forum.


----------

